# Berkley Cherrywood replacement



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Another thing, I like this grip like this ugly stik for the Spincasting reels.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish..._l=SBC;cat104793480;cat104764680;cat104823180


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

$50 & up free shipping.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Clarus_2-Piece_Spinning_Rods/descpage-CLR2.html

The 7' ML 2 pc. listed above would be a "wand" in your hands, it comes with a LIFETIME WARRANTY.
I broke a 1pc. 6'6" MH Shimano Compre` last fall and they said send it in, no receipt even required, and they said I could cut it in half to save shipping charges.


Tackle Warehouse RULES!
:fish2:

G'Luck with your new stick, what ever you decide on.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you tried a Sears rod? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ted...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5e1fdd5


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> $50 & up free shipping.
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Clarus_2-Piece_Spinning_Rods/descpage-CLR2.html
> 
> ...


Thats a spinning rod, I need a casting.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

So you use a push button spin cast real for walleye jigging and bass fishing? Interesting. Have you tried spinning gear?

Here's a 7' Diawa that is very nice for the money. It's not cheap, but it's not real expensive either. I doubt Diawa designed it with their Goldcast real in mind, but it would fit that rod. 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_T_Casting_Rods/descpage-TDTC.html


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Swamp Monster said:


> So you use a push button spin cast real for walleye jigging and bass fishing? Interesting. Have you tried spinning gear?
> 
> Here's a 7' Diawa that is very nice for the money. It's not cheap, but it's not real expensive either. I doubt Diawa designed it with their Goldcast real in mind, but it would fit that rod.
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_T_Casting_Rods/descpage-TDTC.html


I have 3 spinning reels and 2 baitcasters. I have tried everything but a fly rod. I guess I still like my spincasts for ease of use. If I am gill or bass fishing and tossing a nightcrawler or rubber worms I like the ease of the button. I guess I am a lazy bass fisherman. I use spinning rods for walleye more often, but I catch walleye often with the spincast (or did) so I use it also. 

I actually bought a Diawa ML 7' rod yesterday, but it was a dark orange.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you tried the fine products by zebco? 

Here is a 2 pack, 1 medium action and 1 light action. Might be worth looking into? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Zebco-Twin-Pack-Combo-Spincast-Fishing-Rods/15125877


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

wartfroggy said:


> Have you tried the fine products by zebco?
> 
> Here is a 2 pack, 1 medium action and 1 light action. Might be worth looking into?
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Zebco-Twin-Pack-Combo-Spincast-Fishing-Rods/15125877


One for each of us. I like it.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

diztortion said:


> One for each of us. I like it.


 ok, but only if I get the spiderman one. You can have the spongebob rod.


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

My daughter just got a disney princess rod from a friend of mine. Its pretty sensitive....:sad:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dirty_Harry said:


> Thats a spinning rod, I need a casting.


SORRY.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Clarus_2-Piece_Casting_Rods/descpage-SCL2.html
$20 more than the Daiwa you linked (which I didn't see 2 pc. listed) with a LIFETIME warranty - and the reason you see so many 1 pc. rods is the power curve distribution and obviously better sensitivity.
But I only see a 6'10" MH and you want a noodly rod, or that's what you're used to.
:16suspect
I think I have 5 or 6 reels with "push buttons" on them, but they generally call them a thumb bar or clutch bar.

Spin-cast reels are always referred to in manufacturer literature & catalogs as "entry level".
I have been fishing for more than 35 years, I think I am beyond the entry level, but I'm just speaking for myself.

Did you decide yet???:help:


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> SORRY.
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Clarus_2-Piece_Casting_Rods/descpage-SCL2.html
> $20 more than the Daiwa you linked (which I didn't see 2 pc. listed) with a LIFETIME warranty - and the reason you see so many 1 pc. rods is the power curve distribution and obviously better sensitivity.
> But I only see a 6'10" MH and you want a noodly rod, or that's what you're used to.
> ...



I rarely use my spincasts, but I need to teach my wife with them. I havent decided yet.

Ok, this may be a dumb question, and forgive me if it is.....but why would I want a medium heavy action for walleye and bass.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dirty_Harry said:


> I rarely use my spincasts, but I need to teach my wife with them. I havent decided yet.
> 
> Ok, this may be a dumb question, and forgive me if it is.....but why would I want a medium heavy action for walleye and bass.


She doesn't need to learn on an "entry level" device....My Wife uses spinning gear just fine.

When I fish for bass I am usually casting for ca$h.
I want them STUCK and in the boat pronto.
Some guys just hate that....but at least I don't use 65lb test...LOL
Walleyes??
The jaws on a 30" fish are a bit boney and a flubber stick isn't going to put the hook in where it needs to stay.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Dirty_Harry said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question, and forgive me if it is.....but why would I want a medium heavy action for walleye and bass.


Not a dumb question at all. Many think that Medium Heavy or Heavy rated rods are for "big" fish but that's not necessarily the case. More often than not, they are used for a particular technique, rigging, or presentation. Heavy lures for example need a stout rod to handle accurate casts. Or heavy jigs needed to keep a precise presentation in heavy current or deep water for walleye can be tough to fish successfully with ML rods. 
If I am fishing topwater largemouth in heavy cover I want a stout rod that I know I can muscle the fish with if necessary. Same thing if I am ripping spinner baits through cover. If I am finesse fishing clear water smallmouth, I want a rod that will cast lightweight jigs or tubes with accuracy so I am likely to choose a ML rod with a fast or moderate fast action for quick hooksets. 
Usually matching the rod to a particular presentation will increase your hook ups. Doesn't mean you can't fish those techniques wth a different style of rod or reel, but you might struggle at times to maximize your success.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good post Swamp!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

If you liked that Cherrywood rod you will just love an Ugly Stick.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Time to update your rod! The newer graphites are so much lighter and way more sensitive. I've just bought two Berkeley SHOCK series lightning rod. They are design for braid buy will work fine with mono. Mine were $40 each at northwoods in pinconning. They come in 6 or 7' M or ML actions. But are one piece rods. Also the open reel seats feel so much nicer for hours of casting!
I really like the 6' for jigging and the 7' ml for casting.

IMO I looking at some croix shimanos and they didn't impress me.


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Berkley_Lightning_Shock_Spinning_Rods/descpage-BLSS.html


----------



## Mikemlsc (May 1, 2012)

I made the switch from the cherry wood too and I loved it but after I used the berkeley amp I'll never go back that's for my spinning I use a medium heavy bass pro signature for my bait caster it's ok but it tires me out if I use it all day.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Had an amp great rod but crappy reel seat. Mine broke. No metal to hold the reel, all plastic. The shock rod is nice


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a buddy that loves the Cherry woods as well

And I kept trying to get him to buy a better rod
So I sold him one of my older Kistler Heliums at a lose to me
He loved it till the 3rd trip out, He son slammed the Rod locker on it
and broke 6" of the tip

Now I know why he bought the Chery woods
It's never a good thing to hear a grow man start to cry. LOL or think about leaving the kid at the ramp.


----------

